# Friday Perdido Trip



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to Perdido Friday morning, got off the water around 2pm. Caught 16 bass, 2 nice flounders, and 2 slot reds. The reds came off a bandit, both flounders came off lilly pad flats off of a sweet beaver lure. The 3 pound bass came off a junebug trick worm. With it my first trip over there, I was astounded by the quantity and good quality of fish over there and why haven't I been over there before in the past 10 years I've lived here? I think it's Perdido from now on and not Yellow River.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Where abouts did you put in at and which way did you go to catch all them bass? Ya'll really tore um up, good job. I live closer to Perdido than Escambia but haven't found a good place to put in.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Best to go to Seminole Alabama and put in.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We did, but they really need to make that boat launch bigger. Caught the fish here and there, nothing really stuck out


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

T140 said:


> Best to go to Seminole Alabama and put in.


If you put in there, don't you have to have an Al. license if you come back with fish?


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Trucker said:


> If you put in there, don't you have to have an Al. license if you come back with fish?


 If you cross any state with fish you are supposed to have that state license. Alabama non resident is $47.50:thumbup:. the thing about Alabama licenses is they all end on Aug. 1(SUCKS)


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

And all so since they had both fresh and saltwater species they would need both fresh and salt water licenses


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice report. I think it was just a fluke that you had that kind of day over there. You probably need to stay over on yellow and leave perdido alone. The fishing normally sucks out there.........


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

J Smithers said:


> Nice report. I think it was just a fluke that you had that kind of day over there. You probably need to stay over on yellow and leave perdido alone. The fishing normally sucks out there.........


Good one, but I'm going to go ahead and renew my AL license just so I can fish over there lol. I did have a saltwater license also that covered them fish, but i wasn't familiar with the size of flounder


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

TSpecks said:


> If you cross any state with fish you are supposed to have that state license. Alabama non resident is $47.50:thumbup:. the thing about Alabama licenses is they all end on Aug. 1(SUCKS)



So, if I buy an Al. lic on Aug 2nd, it will be good for 1 yr., correct? Do they have a place in Lillian, Al I can buy one or can you get one locally in Pensacola?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Trucker, 

You can get the license on-line. 

NJD


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Trucker said:


> So, if I buy an Al. lic on Aug 2nd, it will be good for 1 yr., correct? Do they have a place in Lillian, Al I can buy one or can you get one locally in Pensacola?


 nope it will be good for 28 days, if you buy one on sept. 1 it will be good for a year. they expire on 08/30 2012


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Sequoiha said:


> nope it will be good for 28 days, if you buy one on sept. 1 it will be good for a year. they expire on 08/30 2012


Thanks Kenny, guess I will wait til 1 Sept.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

you need florida and alabama fresh no salt liscence needed unless you enter the bay. when i lived by the boat ramp over there a marine policeman told me that


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

stuckinthetrees said:


> you need florida and alabama fresh no salt liscence needed unless you enter the bay. when i lived by the boat ramp over there a marine policeman told me that


That may be a decent rule of thumb but no matter if you are in the bay or the river you need to have a license for the fish you are targeting. You can catch saltwater species in the river but if you want to keep them you will need a saltwater license. I catch plenty of bass in perdido bay and in little bayous off the bay. I do not need a saltwater license for that - just a freshwater license. 

Btw, I do maintain both fresh and saltwater licenses for both Florida and alabama because I enjoy catching and keeping both fresh and saltwater fish.


----------



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Nice report. The fishing has been better on Perdido this year than years past.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

As someone mentioned, you can get it online. Go to www.outdooralabama.com


----------

